# Joey13 - 530L (140 Gal) - Malawi/Mbuna Setup. 3D Background.



## joey13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey guys,

Thought I would post up my tank. Let me know what you guys think.

Tank: Akvastabil Effect-Line 530L. Dimensions are 1600mm (L) X 550mm (W) X 600mm (D)

Once I account for the 12mm thick glass, the fact that I don't fill the tank to the top, the 40kg of crushed coral sand and approx 60kg of rock and a foam 3D background, I estimate the true tank volume to be in between 390-410 Litres.

Filtration is via a Fluval FX5 Canister. Three trays are full of SeaChem Matrix & there is 250ml of SeaChem Purigen below the Matrix in the bottom basket.

For a bit of extra filtration, I am going to be adding an Eheim Classic 2217 Canister this week which will have 4L of SeaChem Matrix and the coarse and fine pads.

Lighting: Dymax T5 HO. 1 X White, 1 X Blue

Heating: 2 X Aqua One 300W

15-20% (60L-100L) water changes are done weekly-fortnightly.

I pre heat and pre-treat the water in a drum in my garage with SeaChem Prime, SeaChem Rift Lake Conditioner & SeaChem Malawi Buffer.

Temperature is stable at 26 degrees.

pH is stable at 8.0
Ammonnia, Nitrite and Nitrate are all under control.
GH is about 16-18dGH (286.4 - 322.2 ppm)
KH is 12 dKH (214.8 ppm)

Current Stock:

7 X Nimbochromis Venustus - 2M, 5F
5 X Metriaclima Estherae (Red Zebra) - 2M, 3F
5 X Labidochromis caeruleus (Electric Yellow), 1M, 4F
3 X Melanochromis Maingano - 1M, 2F
2 X Sciaenochromis fryeri (Electric Blue)
2 X Pseudotropheus Elongatus - 1M, 1F
2 X Cynotilapia afra "Cobue" - 2M
1 X Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" SRT - 1M 
1 X Cyphotilapia sp Burundi Frontosa - 1 Unknown Sex
1 X Astatotilapia latifasciata - 1M

Total Fish Currently: 29

Fish are all happy and healthy and showing growth.

Before everyone flames me, I am well aware that the Frontosa is a Tang and the Latifasciata is a Victoria Basin and are generally not kept together with the Malawi. However these two have been in this tank for over 3 years now and have been more than fine. They get along fine with all the other fish. Agression levels are fine. Yellow Labs and Mangiano's have bred a couple of times. I used to have a few female Hongi's which also bred.










































































































































Cheers, Joe


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks nice but if it were me i would remove the fake decoration. Just my opinion though.


----------



## JSI (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree, the fake thing on the left with the plants doesn't fit with the rest of the tank.

If you take that out the tank will be prefect.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I agree the fake decoration to the left was the first thing that caught my eye, then I noticed the other to the right with rocks on top. It blends in much more than the one on the left though

Nice tank overall!!


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with the 3 above me. Beautiful looking tank and fish you have there. It's difficult not to mix when you have a big tank. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joey13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is a recent video ofthe tank as it is today.


----------



## joey13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am wanting to edit my first post at the top of the page to fix the images but I cannot find the edit button?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

joey13 said:


> I am wanting to edit my first post at the top of the page to fix the images but I cannot find the edit button?


Goes away after a few minutes of original posting.

Your tank does look very nice and so do your fish. Kudos!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

joey13 said:


> I am wanting to edit my first post at the top of the page to fix the images but I cannot find the edit button?


PM sent.


----------



## TonyRG (May 28, 2012)

Nice Tank what type of rock did you use?


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful tank and fish! I love the latifasciata. Glad they all get along.


----------



## joey13 (Jul 10, 2011)

TonyRG said:


> Nice Tank what type of rock did you use?


Hey mate,

Thanks very much! I'm quite proud of how it turned out. I used a combination of smooth river rocks which I got from my local nursery and some rocks which I collected from the paddocks in the section of my estate which is yet to be constructed.


----------



## joey13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Since the first post I have added an Eheim Classic 2217 Canister FIlter to supplement the FX5. It is filled with 4L of SeaChem Matrix and the coarse and fine pads.

There is a Rio Fyperflow 10HF Mag Drive Pump behind the foam background connected to a strip of PVC with UGJ style jets to improve circulation behind the wall.

Lighting is cotrolled by an Akva-Stabil Sunrise-Sunset Controller. Lights come on at 5:30 pm from 1% light intensity an gradually increases to 100% over a period of 45 mins at 6:15pm. At 10:15 pm, the light reduces to 1% over a period of 45 mins to 1% at 11:00 pm. I then get an hour of watching the fish in night mode when the lights go out at 12:00 am.

I areate and pre-treat the water in a drum in my garage using a DIY Cichlid Buffer consisting of Bi-Carbonate Soda, Epsom Salts and Reef Aquarium Salt. I used to use expensive water conditioners and chemicals from SeaChem but found the DIY recipie much more effective and a **** of a lot cheaper. $50 will get me over 5 years worth!!!

Fish are all still happy and healthy and showing growth. My Yellow Labs and Maingano are constantly breeding and are currently holding as can be seen in the video. I have recently found 2 small Maingano fry and 2 Yellow Lab Fry hiding behind the foam background.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet video and great looking fish! Just fell in love with the Astatotilapia latifasciata myself...thanks for sharing this wonderful tank =D>


----------



## kruizin (Jun 23, 2012)

I really like what you have done with that tank....it's gorgeous! Oh yeah....the fish are too!


----------



## baartmns (Aug 24, 2012)

> Tank: Akvastabil Effect-Line 530L. Dimensions are 1600mm (L) X 550mm (W) X 600mm (D)
> Once I account for the 12mm thick glass, the fact that I don't fill the tank to the top, the 40kg of crushed coral sand and approx 60kg of rock and a foam 3D background, I estimate the true tank volume to be in between 390-410 Litres.


Hi Joey, I have the same size Akvastabil tank over here and some plans to change the background into a nice 3D background. My tank has this stabilizing strip in the middle connecting the front and back shield. Placing an almost 160 cm background as a whole seems not possible because this strip is in the way. How did you handle this? Did you had to remove the stabilizing strip when placing your 3D background? Or did you cut the background in two pieces to place it? I know that the newest Akvastabil 160 tanks (i.e. Mark II) have these removable strips...

Al the best, Ruud (Netherlands)


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

I would NOT remove the center brace of the tank. If you do so, there will be no way to reattach and it hold as strong. Cut the background into smaller pieces then place them in the tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

austings said:


> I would NOT remove the center brace of the tank. If you do so, there will be no way to reattach and it hold as strong. Cut the background into smaller pieces then place them in the tank.


^^^^^^This is very important.

Please don't cut the brace especially if it is full of water.


----------



## joey13 (Jul 10, 2011)

baartmns said:


> > Tank: Akvastabil Effect-Line 530L. Dimensions are 1600mm (L) X 550mm (W) X 600mm (D)
> > Once I account for the 12mm thick glass, the fact that I don't fill the tank to the top, the 40kg of crushed coral sand and approx 60kg of rock and a foam 3D background, I estimate the true tank volume to be in between 390-410 Litres.
> 
> 
> ...


Mate I cut the silicone holding it in place while the tank was completely empty and reattached it using pop rivets. Holds fine and has been fine for 2+ years!

It's only originally held in place with silicone and is only designed to stop the tank from flexing outward. Definitely don't do it while its full but it is safe if doing it empty. Trust me. Coburg aquarium who is the only Australian importer reccomends and does this on all of his tanks! Ring him for piece of mind if you like! These tanks aren't constructed like your typical tanks!


----------

